

The Longitude Prize: £10M prize to help solve antibiotic resistance - chestnut-tree
https://longitudeprize.org/

======
sandworm
Hopefully this prize won't, like its namesake, require a lifetime of argument
to claim.

See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Harrison](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Harrison)

